# I'm a metalhead ...



## Anagor

So, just want to share what I like to listen to ...
A few examples:
My favourite Metallica:

Nightwish, a band from Finland:

Evergrey, also great:

And Disturbed:

Just some random examples what I like to listen to ...


----------



## Kim Chee

When I listen to music, I often listen to rock...almost any will do.


----------



## Anagor

Yeah
For me right now its like

95% metal (okay, including hard rock)

2% pop
1% techno/trance
2% classic
Yeah, techno/trance lol. Some old tracks I liked to listen to as I was 17-20 ... 
Anyway. It depends on the track/song not the genre im my opinion.


----------



## Anagor

When it comes to kinda techno ... lol
I like this one:

Remember driving home from school listening to that kind of music having 130 kph (80 mph) on my tacho on a small road ... was fun ... many, many years ago ... 
Anyway, now that's not my kind of music anymore. But one in a year or so I like to listen to it. And remember these times ...


----------



## Kim Chee

I used to work at a nightclub that would play that song each night.
Back to rock:

So...Is this thread about music or music videos?


----------



## Anagor

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I used to work at a nightclub that would play that song each night.





mmmmmmmichael said:


> Back to rock:


Yeah, Rocks. 


mmmmmmmichael said:


> So...Is this thread about music or music videos?


Don't know.


----------



## Kim Chee

Some soft love music:


----------



## Traveler

I enjoy metal. SoaD, Pantera and old Metallica are awesome. I like a lot of classical too.


----------



## wizehop

Pantera was classic..driving around with buddies getting stoned in high school...good times. Cant forget the perfect thrash marriage of metal and punk that is Slayer's "Undisputed Attitude" cover album


----------



## Matt Derrick

i'm a huge metal fan, but i mostly err on the side of folk metal or heavy metal... or doom... love doom/stoner...


----------



## East

Pale Folklore was definitely solid, haven't actively listened to metal in a few years. A few of my favorite albums from days past:









The main thing I remember about listening to metal almost exclusively the few years I did in the early 2000s was the diversity in style, it's nearly impossible to exhaust the genre or get truly tired of it.


----------



## Anagor

Everything ... great ... as far as I could listen to it. A few were "leider nicht verfügbar in Deinem Land" (not available in my country) cause of licensing issues ... 
Anyway ...
What do you think about Rammstein? German band ... Here live in Nimes (France):


----------



## Kim Chee

Dio & Yngwie Malmsteen: Dream On


----------



## Anagor

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Dio & Yngwie Malmsteen: Dream On



Awesome.


----------



## Anagor

East said:


> The main thing I remember about listening to metal almost exclusively the few years I did in the early 2000s was the diversity in style, it's nearly impossible to exhaust the genre or get truly tired of it.


True.  Thanks for the links. A few I knew but others not. Added to my playlist ...


----------



## Ross

I usually listen to either Metal or Rock, and more often Metal. Like East said, there is tons of different stuff out there. Megadeth is my favorite Metal band.

I recently found Ketzer



Skeletonwitch is also great when it comes to this style



As for older stuff, I do like Aura Noir


I'm currently checking out more Black/Thrash Metal bands.


----------



## Silicon Buddha

They played at my friends basement house show earlier this year.


----------



## Kim Chee

Rock on!


----------



## Captain Anderson

Huge metal head here figure I'd share one of my all time favorite albums 

And some new thrash band I found that's really fucking wicked sounding for a newer metal band.


----------



## Julnel

Silicon Buddha said:


> They played at my friends basement house show earlier this year.



total!!!!


----------

